
Sugar Labs created — New Foundation to Adapt OLPC’s Laptop Interface for Other Machines - nickb
http://www.xconomy.com/2008/05/16/bender-creates-sugar-labs-new-foundation-to-adapt-olpcs-laptop-interface-for-other-machines/
======
wumi
Considering that major countries (read: Brazil) were rejecting the XO for its
lack of major software (read: Microsoft's stuff), this seems to be the logical
next step for the multiple parties involved.

------
bprater
Wewt. So kids go from having Python on their machines to... ?

